# New Show On Discovery-Swamp Loggers



## mercer_me (Jun 9, 2009)

I just saw a comercial saying that there is going to be a new show on Discovery called Swamp Loggers. It's starts Monday at 10pm Eastern Time. I didn't see the whole comercial, but it looked like it is the same crew as the swamp logging crew on Extreme Loggers.


----------



## husky455rancher (Jun 9, 2009)

thats cool ill have to check it out.


----------



## Country1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, it looked like the same "swamp guys" as last time.
That was my favorite one out of the Extreme Logging series(although I don't know if you can call 3 or 4 shows a series...).
Got the DVR set for it, just in case I forget...


----------



## mercer_me (Jun 15, 2009)

Country1 said:


> Yeah, it looked like the same "swamp guys" as last time.



I read the info on my guide today, and it's the same crew that they had on Extreme Loggers Swamp Logging episode.



Country1 said:


> That was my favorite one out of the Extreme Logging series.



That's my favorite episode to.


----------



## Country1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Watched it last night...
Got pizz'd for a second when I though they were just playing the same episode that was on Extreme Loggers. Then I realized it *was* Extreme Loggers and Swamp Loggers was coming on next....

Cool show! That guy looks like an awesome man to work for!


----------



## jjbaulikki (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah I just saw a preview for this show the other day, should be good.


----------



## wavefreak (Jun 29, 2009)

Swamp Loggers - A.K.A. How many ways can you destroy heavy equipment?:chainsawguy:


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Kinda what i was thinking when I was watching it too, seems like there maintenance/replacing worn parts and how rough they can be on something seems to be prevalent..... though that is coming froma farm type atmosphere and not worked around heavy equipment like on that show.

I was laying aroudn the house one night when it came on, pretty interesting show. I kept hearing him talk about the fellabunja... then I saw it.. feller buncher, didn't catch it at first (kinda Jim beamed up while watching it).


----------



## Cope (Jun 29, 2009)

Episode on now.


----------



## little possum (Jun 29, 2009)

Watchin it now. So far there luck looks about like mine. Dad says "if you aint breakin something you aren't workin hard enough." I like to watch all of the logging shows, just to see it done different ways.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 29, 2009)

They are gonna break things in all that mud. Crap. It's like a travelling repair crew got bored and logging broke out, LOL!!

The thing with the Mill closing has GOT to be frustrating as hell.

Getting stuck with all that timber and nowhere to go but bankrupt ain't a good spot to be in.

That's just gotta suck.

The boss man keeps saying the only reason he can stay in business is his crew. He would be a great guy to work for.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mueller (Jun 29, 2009)

hope yall enjoy!
I know I love it...
that could just be because im on it.... 
Hey, Im Dave!
Thanks for tuning in!!!


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jun 29, 2009)

thats a heck of a family...

being on the oil field side and seeing how they have slowed down, has other commodity market suppliers gotten as bad as the logging industry? The shows show them working, but always complaining about how slow it is.


----------



## little possum (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Mueller, where is this taking place, I am not familiar with the name of that particular swamp. Thanks, I will be watchin this show every time it comes on. 
Id like to play in that mud in the truck.


----------



## mueller (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks 
were in Rocky Point, at a old military firing range


----------



## chucker (Jun 29, 2009)

HEY ! DAVE, whats the time turn around for the show to what we see ?


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jul 2, 2009)

Swamp Loggers in the best show of all the logging reality shows out there. Hope they keep filming!


----------



## mercer_me (Jul 2, 2009)

Oly's Stump said:


> Swamp Loggers in the best show of all the logging reality shows out there. Hope they keep filming!



I think it's ok, but they break down *ALOT*. But it's very interesting how they harvest trees in such an extreme enviernment. I think American Loggers is a way better show, but I'm from Maine so I would like it better.


----------



## mueller (Jul 6, 2009)

Stay tuned picked up for 8 more episodes!!


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 7, 2009)

Dave, you guys do one helluva job. Sure do hope you can stay busy and in the black. I do miss me some Carolina BBQ...



Saw ads last night of a new show along the lines of Frozen Loggers or Ice Logging. Looks like the show is headed north for a bit.


----------

